

Seeking feedback: embed a how-to guide on your blog or site - dwhittemore
http://blog.ativiti.com/getting-the-most-value-out-of-conferences/
Hi folks - we're currently working on a "how-to guide" widget for blogs and websites. It lets evangelists/experts package their advice into an easy-to-view, actionable list. Users can then choose to track the completion of each task in our web app.<p>The link provides an initial example of what it would look like in action.  Would love to hear what everyone thinks of this idea.
======
flashgordon
all the points there seemed obvious but the first one was a bit dodgy -
"select presentations based on speaker, not topic". Even for networking
purposes, if you were not interested in the topic (or atleast if it was not
your highest priority), how would the speaker be of benefit to you? And
wouldnt this imply a fake interest in the topic just to approach the speaker?
And wouldnt this fake interest show sooner than later?

